# How to find job in Wollongong?



## msaadkhan (Aug 25, 2010)

Hello,
I am going to arrive for study in University of Wollongong and I want to know that how I can find work in wollongong?

Thanking You.

SAAD.


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

Wollongong is more of an Industrial region and so limited opportunity about re casual work but start with the University and thére'll likely be advice re any jobs via notice boards or with the student association.
You can have a wander about the CBD of Wollongong and see if any Cafes, the likes of MacDonalds etc. or Supermarket stores have any advertisements for casual staff.


----------



## Dexter (May 5, 2010)

Wollongong is quite a large city (nearly $300k) and has Port Kembla and many industrial places around. As a student you will most likely be targeting be jobs in restaurants or retail. The city has a large shopping centre in the middle as well as restaurants and shops. There are some of them towards the beach as well as a bit outside of the city (either towards Bulli or Port Kembla).


----------

